# Watermelon



## Friep (23/11/17)

Good day

Is there anyone that knows of a watermelon flavour that has a creamy cantaloupe vipe to it? Almost like eating the crown part of a watermelon.

I tried adding tfa cantaloupe to some pur watermelon with some tfa vanilla swirl but the creamy vibe is not there.

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (23/11/17)

This recipe, @Friep. More melon than watermelon for my taste, but very creamy. Maybe play with the percentages a bit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------

